# 3D Tournament July 12, 2015 at Halton Sportsmen's Association



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Hi all, we're hosting a 3D tournament at our club in Milton on July the 12th. Challenging course of 40 targets.
All OAA classes are welcome.
Shotgun start at 10 am, the club will be open for registration and practice by 8am.
The course is dry (if it doesn't rain before), bug spray is highly recommended.

Map directions: https://www.google.ca/maps/place/5125+Steeles+Ave+W,+Milton,+ON+L9T+2Y1/@43.4885721,-79.9305438,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x882b7aae4cc31eb7:0xd101776d69af826


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

See you there.I had a great time at the last shoot.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to it bearcave.
Hope to have some laughs.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to all at Halton for a good shoot today. I didn't shoot that great and the Mosquitos were the worst I've ever shot in but still had fun.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for coming Jon. I have your pin, will give you at one of the next shoots.



Bigjono said:


> Thanks to all at Halton for a good shoot today. I didn't shoot that great and the Mosquitos were the worst I've ever shot in but still had fun.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Had another great shoot today.Course was challenging.You guys do it right.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

oktalotl said:


> Thanks for coming Jon. I have your pin, will give you at one of the next shoots.


Always enjoy the challenge and glad I came first, it was a tough day out there. See you guys next time.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

A special thanks to all the Halton staff for hosting a fantastic shoot.
The course was a challenge and well laid out.
Thanks John (bearcave) for having the 2 courses well stocked with water,it was a hot one.
Thanks to the group I shot with for the many entertaining shots and laughs.
Can't wait for the next shoot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

crazymoose said:


> A special thanks to all the Halton staff for hosting a fantastic shoot.
> The course was a challenge and well laid out.
> Thanks John (bearcave) for having the 2 courses well stocked with water,it was a hot one.
> Thanks to the group I shot with for the many entertaining shots and laughs.
> Can't wait for the next shoot.


Good to meet you today Crazymoose.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Pleasure to meet you as well John.
And your right, the muzzys today we're pretty thick in places.
But still a great day had by all.


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank-you everyone for all of the positive feedback, knowing you had a good day and enjoyed the course makes it all worthwhile. Our next shoot is in September, hope to see you back for another great day!


----------

